# Harry Potter: Goblet of Fire



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Found this trailer, looks like going to be another great movie!

http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/harry_potter/thegobletoffire/large.html


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

nnnooooooo..........









yeah, i'm not a huge fan of harry potter. i really don't think the books are that creative or well written, and i'm absolutely sick and tired of all the merchandizing......


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Harry Potter!!!!! I'm so excited!!! Is it November yet? Why do I have to wait that long? 
More importantly, is it July yet? I think Half-Blood Prince will be able to sufficiently distract me for awhile. Yeah, so I'm a little addicted. Must..have..more..Snape....

Celeste, which books have you read?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol celeste, u strike me as the rebelous against good things happening kinda thing? lol or your really into religion more of feeling i believe...just curoius, i know couple others not into it more based on cuz they dont care for witches and stuff.

Imbrium, i am with you on that one! am not an all out freak but i just enjoy the movie on HDTV and 5.1 surround sound lol


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I'll admit it, I'm an all out freak. I'm learning to knit, so I can knit a scarf to wear when the movie comes out. It's gonna be Hufflepuff colors!

My name is Imbrium, and I'm a Harry Potterholic. :mrgreen:


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> lol celeste, u strike me as the rebelous against good things happening kinda thing? lol or your really into religion more of feeling i believe...just curoius, i know couple others not into it more based on cuz they dont care for witches and stuff.
> 
> Imbrium, i am with you on that one! am not an all out freak but i just enjoy the movie on HDTV and 5.1 surround sound lol



i write fantasy stories myself with wizards and magic and whatnot. i just hate the fact that harry potter is getting so much recognition when it's a mediocre series of books at best. there are so many other books out there that are so much more well written and so much more deserving of that kind of recognition that no one has heard of.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Celeste, which of the books have you read? You have to remember these are children's books. I don't believe anyone thinks they are the greatest books ever written or anything.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

ah i c, weird but guess it's all comes down to who's the marketing genus really, they were very well marketed, am sure there are other good books out there i used to read all the goosebumps and fear street books when i had time on my hands lol.


----------



## svolk (Apr 5, 2005)

I think the Harry Potter books are fabulous, I cannot wait until Half Blood Prince comes out! I'm completely addicted. And I do not think that they are merely children's books, I think they apply to any age. The themes, especially in the latter books, are much deeper and darker. I rank them right up there with the Chronicles of Narnia.


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

i read the first two. i refuse to read any others. and you've got to be kidding me. narnia? well........actually, i might agree....i hated all the narnia books except the Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe. 

my favorite authors include Mercedes Lackey, Daniel Hood, Irene Radford, Steven Brust, and Tamora Pierce.


----------



## svolk (Apr 5, 2005)

Narnia is a fullblown classic in my opinion, all 7 of them. 

While the 1st two Harry Potter books are important in the series, they don't really start getting good and wise beyond a children-age series until the 3rd book.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Celeste said:


> i read the first two. i refuse to read any others. and you've got to be kidding me. narnia? well........actually, i might agree....i hated all the narnia books except the Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe.
> 
> my favorite authors include Mercedes Lackey, Daniel Hood, Irene Radford, Steven Brust, and Tamora Pierce.



the chronicles of narnia are awesome!!!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's funny...I was a D&D player for over 25 years, and even have a website devoted to Killer DM tricks, but I loathe fantasy type books. Isn't that odd? Narnia, Harry Potter, Oberon, Weis & Hickman stuff... I hate it all and I don't know why. Other people seem to like it, so it must be okay, but it just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> It's funny...I was a D&D player for over 25 years... but I loathe fantasy type books.


Same here, well not 25 years worth... I still have all my books (true colors are peering through)

The Harry Potter books/movies have a wide targetted audience. Adults enjoy the books and movies as well as kids. The advertising targets children and young teens - and then it spreads like a plague.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I've also been a gamer for many years! Although I do more Larping (Live Action Role Playing, with padded swords and whatnot) than tabletop games.

Here are a few of my favorite authors...

George R. R. Martin
Guy Gavriel Kay
Steven Brust

Those are my favorite fantasy authors... I also like the mainstream stuff like Tom Clancy. I'll read damn near anything...

I'm not a huge Harry Potter fan, although I've read the books and seen the movies.


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

flynngriff said:


> I've also been a gamer for many years! Although I do more Larping (Live Action Role Playing, with padded swords and whatnot) than tabletop games.
> .


what game do you play? Amtguard? NERO? Dagorhir? Belegarth?

i play Belegarth. we're not your standard LARP. we're all about the fighting, there's no story line, none of that. you have a made up name, and some people come up with histories, but it's not necessary. there's lot of rules on armor. armor isn't required, but if you DO wear armor, it has to be REAL armor to get the extra hit bonus of armor (leather armor has to be 12 oz. or heavier, metal has to be 16 guage or heavier) we even have a weight minimum on our weapons now. 12 oz. for 24" long or shorter weapons. it's a full contact sport, we beat on each other full force, it's not light touch. there's no magic, it's all about the hardcore beating each other down.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I've played NERO and some other Larps a few times, but I can't stand hit point systems anymore... I play Chimera Interactive games now, King's Gate and the Shattered Isles. They're the best blend of roleplaying and combat that I've found, and no other Larps have even come close.

-Flynn


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

play d&d miniatures, nothing close to the real thing, instead of larps, im into airsoft guns, lol you get a sense of joy knowing your shooting 10bb's a second at your friends


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

HAHAHHA!!!

I used to play a game called Sabratact, which sounds very much like the one Celeste described. We wore 10 little chalk disks attached to ourselves in strategic areas. These were our hit points. The idea, of course, was to beat the crap out of each other with sticks in an attempt to smash the other guy's 10 disks while protecting your own disks. The loser of course was the first to run out of disks.

I've invented quite a number of games, rpg and board, over the years, and a lot of them are a load of fun. I wish I could figure out how to publish them, because some are really that good.

If you'd like a taste of some of the stuff my players were subjected to in my games, and see my more whimsically sadistic side, you can check out my website at http://www.angelfire.com/ky/toweroftelustis/index.html

Heh heh. Feel free to make some submissions.

Wow. We really went off topic here, didn't we?


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

I think the movies are a little overrated, but the books deserve all the recognition. The books were originally made primarily for children, but adults liked them also, so they started getting slightly darker by number 3.

Other good fantasy series:

The Chronicles of Narnia
Lord of the Rings
The Chronicles of Prydain
The Lost Years of Merlin

...

Also, has anyone read Eragon?


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

website: 

http://belegarth.com/

belegarth was based on an honor system, and a bunch of heralds around the feild keeping an eye on everyone. before any weapon or piece of armor goes on the feild, it has to pass weapons check to make sure it's safe. armor can't have any sharp edges or pointy bits, and no joints where a finger could get pinched or something. and weapons have to have plenty of padding so the worst they do is a bruise, possibly a superficial scrape or cloth burn, as all weapons must have a cloth cover to protect both the weapon and the people being hit by it. also, it's illegal to have any kind of tape on the outside striking surface of the weapon, as it compresses the foam and makes it less cushy. we also don't use your normal soft couch foam. i use this relatively hard blue camping pad foam that you get in a roll at walmart. it's dense, rubbery foam, about 1/2" thick. i put 3 layers on striking surfaces, and 1 layer on non-striking surfaces they're held together with DAP contact cement and some duct tape on the inner layers.

there are 5 types of weapons:

3.2.2.1. Class 1 (one-handed) Weapons cause one hit of Injury to a Target Area. Any Weapon swung with one hand no matter the size is a Class 1 Weapon, including equipment that qualifies as Class 2 Weaponry. 
3.2.2.2. Class 2 (two-handed) Weapons cause two hits of Injury to the Target Area. 
3.2.2.3. Class 3 (thrusting) Weapons wielded one-handed cause one hit of damage to an unarmored Target Area. Class 3 Weapons also cause two hits of damage when wielded two-handed against a Target Area, ignoring any Armor the Target Area may have. If the Target Area is armored, the Weapon must be wielded two-handed to cause damage to the Target Area. A one-handed strike causes no injury to an Armored Target Area. 
3.2.2.4. Class 4 (missile) Weapons cause two hits of Injury to a Target Area. A Class 4 Weapon striking an Armored portion of the Head causes no Injury. 
3.2.2.5. Class 5 (Head only missile) cause 1 hit of Injury to an unarmored Head area. A Class 5 Weapon striking an Armored portion of the Head area causes no injury 


so that means, if your wearing armor, and you get hit by a class one weapon on your arm, that breaks the armor. the second hit, cuts off your arm. you have to drop the weapon in that hand, and put it behind your back. same for torso, except the second hit in the torso and your dead. you can lose two limbs before you die. a class two weapon is two handed, and even with armor, you only get one shot. it breaks the armor AND kills you or removes a limb with one shot. a class two can also break a sheild in two shots, class one have no effect on sheilds. if your wearing no armor, one shot from anything and your gone.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I don't mind the Harry Potter movies, haven't read the books.

I like the 2nd edition DnD games with THACO system, I despise the D10 rules.

The closest thing to LARPing I've done is Paintball, with Field rules out in the woods. I hate "speedball".


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm with you on that one. 2nd Ed was so easy. This new D20 is fine for those who never knew the old way, but it's just a royal pain to me. DC ratings and such? Give me a break. Just calculating a quick roll modifier was easy compared to that silliness.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I love HP and can't wait til the new movie comes out! Heck I'm watching the Prisoner of Azkaban right now since its on HBO hehe  I'm a HUGE fan of the books and movies, I think they do a phenomenal job on the movies and can't wait for the next!


----------

